# Ok i need everyones help on this one



## Chainsaw (Mar 1, 2009)

ok this should be fun. Goto deathstudios.com or darksidestudio.com and look at their mask selections and make a post of the mask that you think would look good for me while working in a cornmaze with a chainsaw. Im looking for a mask around under 80 dollars for the 2009 halloween season and i have a few in mind but im curious to see what you all think. Thanks, Ryan


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like the Stytch mask at darksidestudio.com


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is the one I like from deathstudios.com:

http://http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:165/ID:1/Group:1/index.html

From darksidestudio.com, I like:

Stytch
Flesheater
Keeper of the Crop

I find masks really uncomforatable after a time. They are so stifling and hot. I like make-up, or those masks that are latex pieces over cloth. They usually aren't nearly as cool as the big latex masks, but they are worth it to me in the end.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

For working a chainsaw in a cornfield I'd have to vote for "Final Chopper" in darkside.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

I like Harvester and flesheater from darkside.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I like the harvester and keeper of the crop from darkside

lord of the patch,hack o lantern with or w/o eyes,and heavy metal from death studio


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

God I love this mask.
Plus I think it would be perfect for a corn maze.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chainsaw (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks everyone! this gave me a better idea on the masks =] ill post another forum post when i purchase a mask. thanks again everyone


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Love STYTCH or HARVESTER from darkside.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*I would recommend making your own mask*

check out stolloween's site on making a paper mache mask. Lightweight and endlessly modifyable.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Final Chopper from Darkside is perfect for the chainsaw. Keeper of the Crop is pretty good, too. From Deathstudios, I'm partial to Stitches, BoogeyMan or Frenzy Feeding BrainEater (I like the wide open mouth for extra shock value).


----------



## Phobos (Jul 27, 2006)

I own several Death Studios masks, but I would never again wear a mask in a haunt. Makeup and prosthetics are the only way to go...


----------

